
TensorFlow-DirectML - TheGuyWhoCodes
https://github.com/microsoft/tensorflow-directml
======
lostmsu
Posted previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24340385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24340385)

